# Tip's Cole Slaw



## irishteabear (Jun 30, 2009)

Tip (travcoman45) shared this cole slaw recipe with me a while ago. It always disappears alongside the pp it's served with.


COUNTRY FRESH COLESLAW
1 Large head of Cabbage
1 Tbs minced fresh Onion
1 medium Carrot
1 or 2 stalks of celery

Sauce:
1 Cup real Mayo
¼ Cup White Vinegar
¼ Cup Oil
2/3 Cup Sugar
1 tsp Salt
Pinch of Celery Seed
Coarse Black Pepper to taste

Mix sauce then add to vegetables, stir together, if seems dry let set for awhile, will moisten up.


----------



## smokingscooby (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank's Dawn. This will be a treat vs. store bought.

Thanks Tip for sharing the recipe from the looks of it, the family is going to love it.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 1, 2009)

You're welcome, but don't thank me.  Thank Tip for sharing it.


----------



## bbrock (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds good I will have to give that a try..Thank you both for sharing the recipe all of us...


----------



## erain (Jul 1, 2009)

thks for sharing, sounds like a winner!!!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks! I was just looking for one ;)


----------



## thomasyoung (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks that sounds like a great recipe for Cole Slaw!
Thomas


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 19, 2009)

Gonna try it, thanks Dawn


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 19, 2009)

The recipe sounds good thanks tip for sharing and dawn for putting it back out there.


----------



## rivet (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Dawn, thanks for posting the recipe~ sounds like a must-make for me! Too bad Mrs Rivet doesn't like coleslaw, so I guess I'll have to share it with my buds at work. A head of cabbage makes A LOT 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks also to TRAVCOMAN for sharing his great recipe!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't like coleslaw either, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but I do this one.  I usually only make it when I bring it somewhere but I keep some aside for me at home because it goes quickly.


----------



## motochief (May 20, 2013)

Anyone tried this one with Pulled pork sami's?


----------



## motochief (May 24, 2013)

Made this one yesterday and ate it on Pulled Pork sandwiches, it works well together.


----------

